# help with CPT for ultrasounds



## ggparker14 (Sep 7, 2012)

Can I please get other's opinions with CPTs for testicular ultrasound? The documentation reads 1. Order name: Testicular ultrasound. 2. Order name: US DUPL ART IN/VEIN OUT LTD.  The ultrasounds are being done for testicular pain.


Thanks for any help.


----------

